#ubuntuforums 2011-06-20
<paul4856> hi
<paul4856> is there anybody?
<paul4856> hiii
<paul4856> helllooooooo
<paul4856> ts2 hey
<paul4856> come on
<paul4856> talk
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-21
<s-fox> Hello.
<CDelia> Hello everyone
<Northernen> Where is the grub menu.lst on Natty?
<Bachstelze> Northernen: it uses GRUB 2 there is no menu.lst anymore
<Bachstelze> !grub
<ubot4> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-22
<Northernen> !unity
<ubot4> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<s-fox> Good day.
<CDelia> Hello people from the lands of Ubuntu
<FTMichael> hello
<CDelia> How are you?
<FTMichael> ...
<s-fox> Hello FTMichael 
<FTMichael> Hi s-fox.
<s-fox> How are you?
<FTMichael> busy. :P
<SeanB94> hello
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-23
<Quadrophenia> hi there! can someone help me to fix a bug in natty?
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-24
<JCP123> Hello, is there anyone here who is familiar with mono?
<JCP123> does anyone here know how to get mono to load a specific dll to run an app?
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-25
<root__> mrtg error in line 353 (vps ubuntu 10.10 server)
<casa2> mrtg error in line 353 (vps ubuntu 10.10 server)
<casa2> no help thx
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-26
<bobweaver> hi there 
<bobweaver> anyone know chilli555 from the forums here ? 
<lucazade> Hi.. is KiwiNZ present here?
<dheym> hi
<dheym> does anyone know if this mp3player works out of the box on ubuntu?
<dheym> http://reviews.testwinner.co.uk/?productId=364510
<blueturtl> yes
<blueturtl> according to an online source it functions as a usb memory stick, so that means it will work fine under any Linux variant
<blueturtl> http://www.tmbruksanvisning.com/files/100470FI.pdf
<blueturtl> it's in finnish though
<dheym> nice
<dheym> getting rid of my ipod nano 6g, to much work with virtualbox and all
<FTMichael> Oh Unity. Why did you crash? /Gnome/ never crashed.
